# UK Frog day - PRK video



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi all, 

As promised attached is the video showing some pictures and video clips that were taken at UK frog day on Sunday by the PRK team. Despite trying to avoid it i'm still in lots of shots lol. 

Enjoy guys









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0zV-ckR8NY&feature=player_embedded

if anyone knows how to make it show up as an image let me know as i can't get it to happen lol. 



Jay


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Woohooo!

Might share this about.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Woohooo!
> 
> Might share this about.


feel free

jay


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Really good photos/ video!

there was loads for sale at the start, guess I did miss all the good frogs! :whip:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Ok, now I'm *seriously* jealous.


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

Which society organised this show?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Chris Newman said:


> Which society organised this show?


It's all done by this guy, Musty.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/633086-uk-frog-day-2011-news.html


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

So is it organised by an individual rather then a society?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it is yeah.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Yup, I'll be found in the Jealousy Corner with Ron:lol2: It looked great, much bigger than the June show and the layout looked much better! I love seeing all the bright colourful froggies, I really wish I'd been there! Might have to make the journey up next year even though I'm constantly moaning about the long drive


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

manda88 said:


> Yup, I'll be found in the Jealousy Corner with Ron:lol2: It looked great, much bigger than the June show and the layout looked much better! I love seeing all the bright colourful froggies, I really wish I'd been there! Might have to make the journey up next year even though I'm constantly moaning about the long drive


Because you drove for most of it :whistling2:

It looks much better than June. And they had whites :bash:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

manda88 said:


> Yup, I'll be found in the Jealousy Corner with Ron:lol2: It looked great, much bigger than the June show and the layout looked much better! I love seeing all the bright colourful froggies, I really wish I'd been there! Might have to make the journey up next year even though I'm constantly moaning about the long drive


Shotgun.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

FallenAngel said:


> Because you drove for most of it :whistling2:
> 
> It looks much better than June. And they had whites :bash:


Quiet, you! :Na_Na_Na_Na: 

That baby WTF on the finger is so cute, if I'd been there and seen those for sale I would have bought them all.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Shotgun.


Yeah you can come with!


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

manda88 said:


> Quiet, you! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> That baby WTF on the finger is so cute, if I'd been there and seen those for sale I would have bought them all.


:flrt: I will get some one day! I will be pretty tempted at PRAS if I see any :whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

manda88 said:


> Yeah you can come with!


Cool, I'll get the drum n bass downloaded.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Cool, I'll get the drum n bass downloaded.


Oh goodie.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

The room WAS a better layout than the June one, and there was definitely much more variety there this time. Just wish you folks had had trust in Musty saying it was going to be better than ever this time.  Would have been awesome to see you all again, and maybe some others among you for the first time.

Oh and take a look at my new avatar, one of the new frogs I got off RichieB on the morning of Frog Day. Lots more pics of them all over on plantedhabitats. 

Oh and hope you don't mind Jay, I posted your vid (properly embedded, but with props to Christian and PRK) over on there as well.  The more we can promote this day, the better.

Ade


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Regarding the whites, they were ours, we had baby whites at £20 I think. Still have some left as we didn't take them all, if your interested let me know. 

jay


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Cool video Jay.
Well done.

Mike


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Just reminded me how awsome the Rana table was! I literally spent three hours pacing up and down over and over again trying to decide which of the amazing Frogs to buy, would have needed about a grand to get everything I liked!


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

hiya
it was a great day, 4 of the frogs in that shot our now sitting in tanks opposite me now:2thumb:.

i love the shot with ade's blue hair in the background:lol2:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

marcuswinner1 said:


> Just reminded me how awsome the Rana table was! I literally spent three hours pacing up and down over and over again trying to decide which of the amazing Frogs to buy, would have needed about a grand to get everything I liked!


 you and me both,i guess i must have bumped into ya without noticing about 20 times with that many amzing frogs i guess you never noticed the guy going the other way either:2thumb:,i think 3k would have been the easy option...all of it,i knew what i wanted most pretty quick ,then it was ethics and second money for hours,but it would have been nice to have a lot more loot to play with,
viva we were going to say high once we stashed the car but you were gone,late arrivers huh
Stu


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> you and me both,i guess i must have bumped into ya without noticing about 20 times with that many amzing frogs i guess you never noticed the guy going the other way either:2thumb:,i think 3k would have been the easy option...all of it,i knew what i wanted most pretty quick ,then it was ethics and second money for hours,but it would have been nice to have a lot more loot to play with,
> viva we were going to say high once we stashed the car but you were gone,late arrivers huh
> Stu


yes mate, I probably chatted to more people at the June one, this time I just drooled over the Frogs for ages! I bought the Female Tinc patricia that I needed straight away but just couldn't decide on what to do with my extra cash for ages. Well chuffed with my Greylegs though, really big chunky Tincs.


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

heres my little surprise dude that cost me a pint of Carling.......


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

What did you get in the end stu?


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

marcuswinner1 said:


> What did you get in the end stu?


 Superb Marcus,yup drooling is the right word,your tincs are stunning mate congrats,tell us is the azzie from me mate Nicky? Just 2 tincs mate,which i have sold me soul to the devil for,a pr of those guys far left on the table marked as Geelug...mt atachibakka to us,although i have never seen anything like them before not with that colour of yellow and grey on the back,we eventually,took the more yellow pair,for various reasons,god i hope we do right by them,gonna take a while for them to settle and relax i think.Ruud said i could choose which ones but that they were already paired up,so i took one of the pairs,the minute they went back together you could see it mate,she was all over him stroking and following him
Stu


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

The Azzie was from the first guy on the left as you walk in/ to the far left of Richie's table.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Spikebrit said:


> Regarding the whites, they were ours, we had baby whites at £20 I think. Still have some left as we didn't take them all, if your interested let me know.
> 
> jay



Sorry guys that should have been £10 not £20

Blaim the long day yesterday. 

Jay


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

fardilis said:


> hiya
> it was a great day, 4 of the frogs in that shot our now sitting in tanks opposite me now:2thumb:.
> 
> *i love the shot with ade's blue hair in the background*:lol2:


Missed it! I'll have to watch the vid again.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Its probably not the best place to dicuss this element here,you never know who may be looking :whistling2:


----------



## FrogNick (Jul 2, 2009)

nice vid i can see my back


----------



## FrogNick (Jul 2, 2009)

Spikebrit said:


> What did you think of the show nick?
> 
> Jay


Yeah was good but tiring didn't buy anything really as I'm away now 

what did you think off it?

nick


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

FrogNick said:


> OK i get you now with the rules, i wont discuses that here you can PM me if you want to know why.
> 
> Yeah was good but tiring didn't buy anything really as I'm away now
> 
> ...


Im also sure you were on the table either next to, or two up from ours? I was in a purple hoody and we were selling other amphibians, if im right you were selling seed pods and branches etc? 

The show was OK, sold a good selection of what we took. There is defiantly room for improvement, it has lots of potential, but it was an OK day. 

jay


----------



## FrogNick (Jul 2, 2009)

yeah, i would agree. 

think it's important to be open and say want they want out of the show. there was a effort to bring more types of frogs but if there's something missing or would like to see more of let the team know.

It's important for the community to give feedback so it can be improved each time.

nick


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I've removed a few posts on here for obvious reasons (please pm me if you are unsure why your post was removed).


Please continue to discuss the show and how it went/what you got (with pics please :mf_dribble

However - if you have any problems or issues with specific sellers, please either contact the seller privately or the show organisers and do not post these issues publically. 'Naming and shaming' has always been against forum rules and so names and references to issues have been removed.

Thank you for your tact and diplomancy on the rest of the thread

:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh great I missed all the fun.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

bothrops said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've removed a few posts on here for obvious reasons (please pm me if you are unsure why your post was removed).
> 
> ...


Cheers for cleaning it up for us, was a good conversation but was the wrong place. 

jay


----------



## MPA (May 8, 2010)

love the vid:no1: you got ronnys backside [mpa] and lefty [mpa] sticking his tongue out again. he did the same on granada reports:lol2:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

MPA said:


> love the vid:no1: you got ronnys backside [mpa] and lefty [mpa] sticking his tongue out again. he did the same on granada reports:lol2:


LMAO, when i saw lefty's picture i laughed. It was just unexpected.

It was nice chatting with you guys when we came round after as well and had the first coffee of the day , had never made it to the shop untill Christian dragged me. Was nice to see a varied selection, next time I'm in manc i shall bring the OH along for a nosey as the exotics room was different loved the way it was all layed out with the tropical/desert island theme.

Jay


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Looked awesome, shame its too far to come though  I'd be more tempted if it were in London or something.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Looked awesome, shame its too far to come though  I'd be more tempted if it were in London or something.


Which would exclude the other 2/3ds of the country who DON'T live down south...... It would most certainly exclude the Scots guys, who have come to BOTH shows without fail, supporting the day, and helping to make it as good as it has been.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Wolfenrook said:


> Which would exclude the other 2/3ds of the country who DON'T live down south...... It would most certainly exclude the Scots guys, who have come to BOTH shows without fail, supporting the day, and helping to make it as good as it has been.


London is still 5 hours from me though. I live too far south :lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

So far south the European shows are closer? lol

Maybe you southern guys could try to sort something like for the HAMM trips? Shared coach with pick ups coming north, overnight stay in a hotel/cheap B&B up that way?

Ade


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I go to Hamm, and whilst it takes the best part of eight or nine hours from me it is way better.This is not a dig at Musty or the show but at Hamm you can see and buy a wider range of amphibians and reptiles,and to be honest the type of herps that I am interested in are only available over there,not even in Holland. 
That said People travelling from Devon or Cornwall will have a long trip almost anywhere in the country,its just a problem but you do live in one of the nicer parts of the country :2thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Wolfenrook said:


> So far south the European shows are closer? lol
> 
> Maybe you southern guys could try to sort something like for the HAMM trips? Shared coach with pick ups coming north, overnight stay in a hotel/cheap B&B up that way?
> 
> Ade


Pretty much :lol2: Looking into doing Hamm one day.


----------



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

gutted i missed this from the video


----------



## BarryandTom (Jan 3, 2010)

*Frog day*

Well done doing the video and taking pics. Didn't think of that. 
We had an amazing day and though we are from way down south (near Gatwick Airport and Brighton) it was nice getting know and meet everyone there. 
We had our little red eyed tree frog stall, bought some milk frogs and a tank, and got lots of food for our animals back home. Our red eyes that didn't get new homes had a good holiday, and the people that bought our red eyes we wish you well and thanks.
Big big thankyou to Musty and all the people we spoke to and of course the people that showed up.
Happy smiles all round


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

just watched it again and found me:2thumb:, i need a haircut:lol2:


----------

